# Help!



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi friends,

As my plan changed, I came to know about Canada's new profession list before 2 weeks. I am into Advertising and I have marked that my profession is in the list after decade. 
Only 1000 per profession made me in run in speed. Need to know my chance for that.
Is good to go with agents as they know the process or on my own?

My details.

Diploma in Fine Arts
13 years of work experience
My own design studio from 3 yrs
Married and a boy kid 5 yrs.
Can get 7 in IELTS

Pls let me know asap, I should start run from now...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> As my plan changed, I came to know about Canada's new profession list before 2 weeks. I am into Advertising and I have marked that my profession is in the list after decade.
> Only 1000 per profession made me in run in speed. Need to know my chance for that.
> ...


You can relax a bit as your occupation is not filling as fast as some of the really hot IT occupations and make sure that you send a complete package. Check link below for the number of positively reviewed applications so far in your occupation:

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

Start with your education assessment from WES/ICAS Canada and in parallel apply for IELTS General. If you want to claim 5 extra points for adaptability then have your spouse also appear for IELTS General alongside you.

Also check if your duties match to extent of 70-80% with the below as per HRSDC:
Unit Group
In case it does and you have a work-ex of atleast one year with these duties in the last 10 years then you are eligible.

At the same time go through the fund requirements for your family which should be CAD 18,097 for 3 members.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Thanks SSSagi for your quick reply. What if I can count my wife's sister, she is there from 14 years and citizen, make it difference in points?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Thanks SSSagi for your quick reply. What if I can count my wife's sister, she is there from 14 years and citizen, make it difference in points?


Yes that will help to get extra 5 points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> As my plan changed, I came to know about Canada's new profession list before 2 weeks. I am into Advertising and I have marked that my profession is in the list after decade.
> Only 1000 per profession made me in run in speed. Need to know my chance for that.
> ...




Why pay for an agent when you can do it on your own? Keep your money in your own pocket. Emigrating is expensive enough without paying for something that you can do on your own.

I must say though that to get work in advertising (advertising, marketing, public relations, communications as they are all interconnected and in many ways are the same) you will need to drastically improve your English skills. I work in public relations/communications and I would not hire anyone whose English skills were not extremely good, nor would any of the firms with which I am familiar. Based on your posts here, you English skills are not up to the standards expected in the industry. Sorry, but that is simply a reality you will have to face.

You will also have to understand that practices, processes, standards, techniques in advertising and related professions will be vastly different in Canada than they are in India. Not only do you not have any experience working in advertising here, you have no experience of being exposed to advertising here (ie. as a consumer) so would be far behind any Canadians applying for jobs.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi Colchar,

Thanks for 'shocking' reply. Yes!that's true that my English is not that great but if you can let me know is it same for designers as I am into the Graphic Design field not in PR or Marketing which will face direct clients or TG. 
Is my 13 years will be count as an 'experience' for Canada's job market?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi Colchar,
> 
> Thanks for 'shocking' reply. Yes!that's true that my English is not that great but if you can let me know is it same for designers as I am into the Graphic Design field not in PR or Marketing which will face direct clients or TG.



It isn't about facing clients, it is about the ability to write properly and communicate effectively (through various mediums). Being in graphic design might make the language requirements a little less important, but they will still matter.





> Is my 13 years will be count as an 'experience' for Canada's job market?



Sorry, no idea. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. There are a lot of factors to consider.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hello guys, Finally, I am thinking to do all on my own (God, please help me!). As god will not be available with direct response, I like to take you guys help for it.
As I am 'unknown' with all the long written pages of rules, I like to know if somebody can help me for all details. Like from where I can start, which form should I explore etc...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hello guys, Finally, I am thinking to do all on my own (God, please help me!). As god will not be available with direct response, I like to take you guys help for it.
> As I am 'unknown' with all the long written pages of rules, I like to know if somebody can help me for all details. Like from where I can start, which form should I explore etc...


I am sure it would turn out to be a good decision to do it yourself.

Refer the CIC FSW application guide. it should answer most of your queries:
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

Also, don't forget to google any specific queries as there is ample information available on forums such as this.


----------

